# MT



## golfer

What happened to Militant Tiger? Haven't seen anything from him in a few days. Is he having finals? I know he gets the blood boiling with his posts, but I kind of miss him. :stirpot:


----------



## Plainsman

I think he was captured in Pakistan.

oke:


----------



## tail chaser

I feel kind of bad, alomost like I started a jump MT's crap club when all I was trying to do was encourage him to add more substance to his post's.
Politics is kind of like buying a pickup if we all though with logic and no personal preference we would all own the same truck, the Chevy-Ford-Dodge debate continues along with Toyota, and Nissan jumping in the ring?

So tell ya what all you "neocons" You can jump my sh%@ untill he appears again. How about them apples? 

I'm trying to think how to get you guys worked up, maybe I'll do some research on the benefits of socialism? Oh do any of you know this Delay guy? I don't see anybody posting about him? Who is he and what has he done? Is he good for the country?

TC


----------



## Militant_Tiger

golfer said:


> What happened to Militant Tiger? Haven't seen anything from him in a few days. Is he having finals? I know he gets the blood boiling with his posts, but I kind of miss him. :stirpot:


Still here, just waiting for things to settle down. People were pretty easily convinced by racer that I was a bad guy and that I am a flip flopper. I tried to explain why both statements made sense and my justification for my supposedly mean spirited statement but they trust one of their own more than a liberal.

To racer, I told my friend who was in the marines exactly what I said on these boards. He was neither shocked nor appalled and he understood my reasoning. Hes quite a reasonable person, I guess thats why hes one of my friends.


----------



## racer66

Wow, quite a friend you got there, you tell him you could give a rip less if he's being shot at or not and he understands and is still your friend. You better hold on to that friend, let me just say if you would have said this to me and I was your friend, you probably would have been wearing sunglasses to school tomorrow to cover up that shiner you would have had. You have been BUSTED on these boards enough times now so everybody has seen what you are made of, some how I get the feeling you will be busted again KID.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

tail chaser said:


> Oh do any of you know this Delay guy? I don't see anybody posting about him? Who is he and what has he done? Is he good for the country?
> 
> TC


I think Tom Delay is cool.
:fro:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

racer66 said:


> Wow, quite a friend you got there, you tell him you could give a rip less if he's being shot at or not and he understands and is still your friend. You better hold on to that friend, let me just say if you would have said this to me and I was your friend, you probably would have been wearing sunglasses to school tomorrow to cover up that shiner you would have had. You have been BUSTED on these boards enough times now so everybody has seen what you are made of, some how I get the feeling you will be busted again KID.


I simply told him that I argued my butt off to keep the boys out of there in the first place, and now that they have been sent against my will I don't feel the need to feel remorse for them. Its good to see that you would have been the bigger man and punched me. You've got some growing up left to do.


----------



## racer66

MT


> I simply told him that I argued my butt off to keep the boys out of there in the first place, and now that they have been sent against my will I don't feel the need to feel remorse for them.


Does anybody else see how sick and twisted this young little mind is. As far as me SMACKIN you in the face, somebody should have done it a long time ago. I'll be back Sunday, got a fishin tournament to go to, have a nice weekend KID.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Does anybody else see how sick and twisted this young little mind is. As far as me SMACKIN you in the face, somebody should have done it a long time ago. I'll be back Sunday, got a fishin tournament to go to, have a nice weekend KID


Indeed how dare I assume that this was a free country where I was allowed to form my own opinions. Thanks for showing everyone what you really stand for.


----------



## Plainsman

Yes Racer I understand what you are saying. I was against going into Bosnia, but felt terrible for every soldier that died. You have to have something wrong with your head not to feel remorse for the life of someone who lays down their life for us, like the war or not. All reasons for the war aside, that young man or woman's life is worth as much if the war is justified or not. You either care for them or you do not.

Remember when we said bad news for America is good news for liberal power. Perhaps that is the motive that drives the disparity.

Delay is a champion for second amendment rights. I send him money once a year to the Gun Owners Task Force. There is a big stink right now because he opposes liberals and they need a target. They are currently angry because a lobbyist picked up the tab for a trip. This has been common practice, so if they don't like it they should all stop.


----------



## Gohon

> There is a big stink right now because he opposes liberals and they need a target. They are currently angry because a lobbyist picked up the tab for a trip. This has been common practice, so if they don't like it they should all stop.


Saw a breakdown last night on the news of trips by our wonderful people in congress over the last 3 years That were paid for by lobbyist connections. 2,700 trips by Democrats at the tune of a little over 7 million dollars and 2,100 for the Republicans at a cost of a little over 6 million dollars. Odd how the rules are laid out that they are using to go after Delay. The lobbyist cannot directly pay for a trip but the company he works for can. I think the Democrats just shot themselves in the foot.

On another note and our soldiers at war .................. don't forget Sunday on Mothers Day we have a lot of Mothers in Iraq and Afghanistan so say a word for them also.


----------



## mr.trooper

> I simply told him that I argued my butt off to keep the boys out of there in the first place, and now that they have been sent against my will I don't feel the need to feel remorse for them.


So you tell your own "friend" that you feel no remorse if he gets shot, simply because you dont agree with why he is there.

BRAVO! O' Sick and demented one! uke:


----------



## Plainsman

People were pretty easily convinced by racer that I was a bad guy and that I am a flip flopper.

Naughty Racer? He didn't convince anyone MT you did. That quote of yours is absolutely astounding. It reeks of selfishness and an inability to care for others, as you say you do. To not be able to care less if our soldiers are shot I can not even comprehend.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Naughty Racer? He didn't convince anyone MT you did. That quote of yours is absolutely astounding. It reeks of selfishness and an inability to care for others, as you say you do. To not be able to care less if our soldiers are shot I can not even comprehend.


They joined by their own choice, they all support the conflict, I tried to keep them out. Why should there be blood on my hands if they get shot? I don't like seeing them get shot, I simply don't put a yellow magnetic ribbon on my car and cry crocodile tears every time I read about one going down.


----------



## Plainsman

MT wrote:


> I simply don't put a yellow magnetic ribbon on my car and cry crocodile tears every time I read about one going down.


Keep talking MT.


----------



## JBB

MT as a member of our countrys military. Bite my ***.


----------



## Jiffy

Hey MT,

You may realize I did not call you "tigernuts".......Hey man, I am trying to convey a messege to you here and am treating you with respect....please treat me the same.....

The men and women dying over seas are not doing it in jest....you SHOULD CRY CROCODILE TEARS for them.....they are allowing us to sit here like "old women" and ***** about subjects like this.....please, please, do not chastise them for that...

I swear to God that if you do that "quoting" thing to me I will go off....just answer....thats all I ask.....do not be a smart *** and do not try and piss me off.....I think you are alot smarter than most......


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> The men and women dying over seas are not doing it in jest....you SHOULD CRY CROCODILE TEARS for them.....they are allowing us to sit here like "old women" and b#tch about subjects like this.....please, please, do not chastise them for that...


Even if we didn't have troops in Iraq, America would not be any less safe. Iraq was not a major supporter of terror, it had no ties to 9/11. We went after Iraq instead of the countries which actually funded 9/11 and continue to try to harm us in the present, Saudi Arabia, Iran and Uzbekistan come to mind.

I do not agree with them being there, and I will not get worked up over the death of people in actions that I do not agree with. I surely don't like to see them killed, but everyone who supported this war knew the consequences when they made up their minds, and I am leaving this blood on their hands.

I come from a family of soldiers, nearly everyone on my mothers side was on the battlefields of the second world war, three in the european and one in the pacific. As stated I speak frequently and friendily with my former marine friend. I have no malice for soldiers of this country, and I respect them for doing what they are told to do. I still however disagree vehemently with the orders they have been given.


----------



## Plainsman

Jiffy

For some perspective lets go back to pre election. I had made the statement that bad news for America is good news for the democratic party. This is what I meant: if things go bad in Iraq, that would be bad for Bush, hence beneficial for the democrats seeking election.

Many liberals were incensed by that statement. Incensed I am sure because it was correct, and the light was shown on their sad ideals. Today we see those very ideals manifest in Militant Tigers posts. For example:



> Militant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."


MT wrote:


> I simply don't put a yellow magnetic ribbon on my car and cry crocodile tears every time I read about one going down.


This is how I think. I support the war, and I am saddened by every death. If I did not support the war I would think each and every death was in vain and a total waste. In that case I would be even more saddened by their death. Each and every death is bad now, but it was given for their freedom, our safety, and a better world.

The above statements showcase the liberal mindset. If they are for the war they will morn the fallen soldier. If they are against the war each and every death is a "I told you so". They see the deaths as a justification of their policies. Bad news in other words is good news. I simply don't understand the desire to be vindicated being so great as to make the death of a fellow human not worth crocodile tears.

MT
As for the military friend you talk to MT, that doesn't mind this attitude you display: ya right I have some swamp land for sale. Most people leave their imaginary friends behind at about ten years old.


----------



## Gohon

> As for the military friend you talk to MT, that doesn't mind this attitude you display: ya right I have some swamp land for sale. Most people leave their imaginary friends behind at about ten years old.


LOL .............. wondered when someone else was going to see through that. Seems he has a little friend on every subject, marine, Muslim, Iraq freedom fighter, gay, yada yada yada


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> Even if we didn't have troops in Iraq, America would not be any less safe. Iraq was not a major supporter of terror, it had no ties to 9/11. We went after Iraq instead of the countries which actually funded 9/11 and continue to try to harm us in the present, Saudi Arabia, Iran and Uzbekistan come to mind.


Again M_T, as I asked in the other thread, and got no response from you, where are you getting your information, let's see a legitimate source. It took me about 30 seconds to find information contradictory to yours.

Here it is again:
http://www.benadorassociates.com/pf.php?id=8453

Here is a short excerpt from the article published in the New York Sun, Oct. 19, 2004, written by Laurie Mylroie:

"The central issue in the presidential race is, arguably, the legitimacy of
the Iraq War. Is this conflict a necessary part of the war on terrorism? The
answer is decidedly yes, although this seems to be a fight the White House
would rather duck, even as documents now trickling out of Baghdad suggest
Saddam Hussein had extensive ties with terrorists, including with Islamic
militants.

One source for this claim is the widely discussed, but scarcely read, report
of the Iraq Survey Group, the coalition intelligence team that went into
Iraq after the war. As Richard Spertzel, an Iraq Survey Group member who
also had served with the United Nations Iraq weapons inspections team,
explained in the Wall Street Journal, "Documentation indicates that Iraq was
training non-Iraqis at Salman Pak in terrorist techniques, including
assassination and suicide bombing. In addition to Iraqis, trainees included
Palestinians, Yemenis, Saudis, Lebanese, Egyptians and Sudanese."

Soon after September 11, 2001, two Iraqi defectors came forward, explaining
that Iraqi intelligence had trained non-Iraqi Arab militants at its extensive
compound at Salman Pak, an area south of Baghdad. Among the skills taught
there was hijacking airplanes. One defector even drew a sketch of the area,
showing a passenger plane parked in the southwest corner of a large
compound."

It certainly looks to me like Iraq had definate ties to terrorism, to include training them. From the last paragraph above one could even draw circumstantial evidence that at least some of the terrorists responsible for the 9/11 attacks could have been trained in Iraq. A stretch maybe, but in all likelyhood a lot closer to the real truth than the unsubstantiated crap that you come up with.

huntin1


----------



## sotaman

Tiggernuts

I love you and have missed you.. You have changed my views on so many levels it is not even funny. I think you should start a cult following I will be your number one supporter. I am now packing my bags and leaving the Air force to go to Afganisatn and have a sit in over the war. Are you with me.

The Truth is all you really want to make me do it this :beer: :beer: :beer: drink until I do this uke: uke: uke: because if you are the future I am scared for my kids. They will all be making free love and smoking weed well supporting every one that is to lazy to get off of there butts and get a good becuase we are responible to that as good loving americans


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Gohon said:


> As for the military friend you talk to MT, that doesn't mind this attitude you display: ya right I have some swamp land for sale. Most people leave their imaginary friends behind at about ten years old.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL .............. wondered when someone else was going to see through that. Seems he has a little friend on every subject, marine, Muslim, Iraq freedom fighter, gay, yada yada yada
Click to expand...

Its funny how when I get some actual backup for you boys you figure that it must be hooey. The fellows name is Jimmy, he was a squad leader in the first phases of the Iraq war and thats all you're getting out of me. Don't believe it? Nuts.



> The above statements showcase the liberal mindset. If they are for the war they will morn the fallen soldier. If they are against the war each and every death is a "I told you so". They see the deaths as a justification of their policies. Bad news in other words is good news. I simply don't understand the desire to be vindicated being so great as to make the death of a fellow human not worth crocodile tears.


Death as justification? Hell your party does the very same thing, you continue to spit this garbage holier than thou mantra, I dont think you're fooling anyone.



> It certainly looks to me like Iraq had definate ties to terrorism, to include training them. From the last paragraph above one could even draw circumstantial evidence that at least some of the terrorists responsible for the 9/11 attacks could have been trained in Iraq. A stretch maybe, but in all likelyhood a lot closer to the real truth than the unsubstantiated crap that you come up with.


How exactly is this site a reputible source? I've never heard of the bendor associates, maybe thats just me. As well, where are the facts in this article? These two fellows coming forward to expose Iraq as a state dealing heavily in terror is news to me.



> I love you and have missed you.. You have changed my views on so many levels it is not even funny. I think you should start a cult following I will be your number one supporter. I am now packing my bags and leaving the Air force to go to Afganisatn and have a sit in over the war. Are you with me.


I congratulate and thank you, you're serving your country. Better yet you are serving your country in an area where it will actually help the American cause.



> The Truth is all you really want to make me do it this drink until I do this because if you are the future I am scared for my kids. They will all be making free love and smoking weed well supporting every one that is to lazy to get off of there butts and get a good becuase we are responible to that as good loving americans


America is no safer today with Saddam out of power than when he was in power. With your mentality we could invade Canada and I would be hippy for not supporting the war. I liked the war in Afghanistan, we rooted out terrorists and did some damage to the guys who hit us. If you give me another good natured war as such, I will support it. Give me the Saudis, hell I'll take Uzbekistan, I just don't want to see American lives wasted in an unnecissary war.


----------



## ej4prmc

I love ya man! Never let "the man" keep ya down!


----------



## Plainsman

ej4prmc



> "the man"


do you mean MT shouldn't let God keep him down? 
Have you ever heard the old cliché "birds of a feather flock together"? Insert nut cases for birds.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> do you mean MT shouldn't let God keep him down?
> Have you ever heard the old cliché "birds of a feather flock together"? Insert nut cases for birds.


How exactly does his comment have a thing to do with God? And you call him a nutcase!


----------



## Plainsman

Back in the 1960's "the man" was used by the druggies to refer to the establishment, or police. In the 80's "the man" or "the big man" or "the man upstairs" referred to god. In reality I would expect he meant the "establishment".


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> Back in the 1960's "the man" was used by the druggies to refer to the establishment, or police. In the 80's "the man" or "the big man" or "the man upstairs" referred to god. In reality I would expect he meant the "establishment".


Then why try to twist his words?


----------



## ej4prmc

Plainsman said:


> Back in the 1960's "the man" was used by the druggies to refer to the establishment, or police. In the 80's "the man" or "the big man" or "the man upstairs" referred to god. In reality I would expect he meant the "establishment".


 :withstupid: Druggies, yes, only the DRUGGIES used that term! ARE YOU HIGH, MAN?


----------



## Plainsman

> do you mean MT shouldn't let God keep him down?


MT did you see the question mark? Do you know what that means.? One can not twist another's words when asking a question. But then you never let reality stand in your way do you ?

ej4prmc

Nope, I'm not high man, I'm like hot and tired man, and I couldn't find no Allerest man, so I like took some ARM (Allergy Relief Medicine), and it's like nocking my socks off man. You dig.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> MT did you see the question mark? Do you know what that means.? One can not twist another's words when asking a question. But then you never let reality stand in your way do you ?


You are telling me that one cannot accuse with a question?

Are you now or have you ever been a member of the communist party?


----------



## Plainsman

I suppose you can if you word it correctly, but how did you see me twisting his words? What do you think he meant? I took my second best shot at guessing.



> Are you now or have you ever been a member of the communist party?


Nope, and I see it simply as a question, not offended?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> I suppose you can if you word it correctly, but how did you see me twisting his words? What do you think he meant? I took my second best shot at guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now or have you ever been a member of the communist party?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and I see it simply as a question, not offended?
Click to expand...

Questioning someone is casting suspicion. Anyhow I'm not going to argue the basics of our language with you, you can believe what you like.


----------



## Plainsman

MT, I answered your questions, now answer mine. How did I twist his words?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> MT, I answered your questions, now answer mine. How did I twist his words?


You implied that he stated that I shouldn't follow God, thats how.


----------



## Plainsman

Did I do that? Naughty me. Do you remember his post about "I worship nobody"? Did you notice that I said I took my second best shot? Did you notice I said that in reality I thought he was talking about the establishment? Did you notice in the past you said one religion is as valid as another? Does my post reflect on you or ej4prmc?

I can't stay awake with the junk I took for allergies so I'll play with you later. Don't wreck the sandbox while I'm gone.


----------



## duketter

MT, let's say you have a loved one(or one of your 155 friends for every occasion) that dies in the current war over in Iraq. Would you not care because you didn't think the war was right but he got sent over there anyways? We already know the answer to your friend "Jimmy" and you could care less if he died over there. To say you don't care about the soldiers over there dying is ridiculous.


----------



## Chris Schulz

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT"-BRICK :-?


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> How exactly is this site a reputible source? I've never heard of the bendor associates, maybe thats just me. As well, where are the facts in this article? These two fellows coming forward to expose Iraq as a state dealing heavily in terror is news to me.


Just because you have never heard of it in all of your 16 years does not mean that is is not reputable. And anyway, the article does not come from the Bendor Asscoiates, it is simple archived there. If you had bothered to really read the post you would have found that I cited the author, and the syndicated New York newspaper that it appeared in, the New York Sun, here's their website:

http://www.nysun.com/

And it doesn't suprise me that these two Iraqi defectors are news to you, as you seem to only read the news as seen by all of your liberal friends and they sure as hell are not going to report anything that would make it apparent that President Bush was right.

Apparently you did not take time to read the article, if you had, you would see the reference to written documents that were seized after we went into Iraq that out-lined the training that was done. Oh yeah, I forgot, written documents are not good enough evidence for you unless they were written by a liberal democrat.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

duketter said:


> MT, let's say you have a loved one(or one of your 155 friends for every occasion) that dies in the current war over in Iraq. Would you not care because you didn't think the war was right but he got sent over there anyways? We already know the answer to your friend "Jimmy" and you could care less if he died over there. To say you don't care about the soldiers over there dying is ridiculous.


If he was to die I would not feel responsible for his death in any way shape or form, simple as that.



> Apparently you did not take time to read the article, if you had, you would see the reference to written documents that were seized after we went into Iraq that out-lined the training that was done. Oh yeah, I forgot, written documents are not good enough evidence for you unless they were written by a liberal democrat.


Not at all, they just have to cite some fact that gives the article credence.


----------



## IAHunter

MT

If you went up to 100 marines and made that statement to each and everyone of them, there would be 99 ****** of marines because they never got the chance to beat your a$$ into a bloody pulp.

IaHunter


----------



## Anas Strepera

Don't be upset at the soldiers; be upset at Bush. He is the one who doesn't care if they die as long as it pushes his agenda. I feel bad for the boys over there. I'd be upset at being forced to risk my life for a meaningless cause also.

:run:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> If you went up to 100 marines and made that statement to each and everyone of them, there would be 99 ticked of marines because they never got the chance to beat your a$$ into a bloody pulp.


They would be mad because I didn't take any responsibility or feel any personal remorse for their deaths and injuries? If you are going to try to expose me as juvenile you might want to stay away from the threats yourself.


----------



## racer66

Careful IAHunter, or you might feel the sting of the pimp hand of MT. Heee Heeeeee Heeeeeeeee.


----------



## Plainsman

> If you are going to try to expose me as juvenile you might want to stay away from the threats yourself.


MT are you hoping no one will go back a couple posts and find that your accusation is incorrect. No one threatened you and implying that they did is below juvenile. If you don't know facts, at least keep it real.

He was simply explaining what would happen if you said to marines what you say to us here. It would be like me explaining to you what would happen if you walked around bear country for a week with a pound of bacon in you hip pocket. I don't think that means I am going to bit you're a$$ does it?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> MT are you hoping no one will go back a couple posts and find that your accusation is incorrect. No one threatened you and implying that they did is below juvenile. If you don't know facts, at least keep it real.
> 
> He was simply explaining what would happen if you said to marines what you say to us here. It would be like me explaining to you what would happen if you walked around bear country for a week with a pound of bacon in you hip pocket. I don't think that means I am going to bit you're a$$ does it?


I see, so if I was to tell you that if you went to the hood you would get shot, that wouldn't be a threat? Come on, you're smarter than that, I think.


----------



## Plainsman

Hey, I know that if I went to the hood I perhaps would get shot. If I am to stupid to know that and you tell me that isn't a threat.


----------



## Gohon

> I see, so if I was to tell you that if you went to the hood you would get shot, that wouldn't be a threat? Come on, you're smarter than that, I think.


If you're darked skined and living in the hood it might be a threat.............is that the case???


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> If you're darked skined and living in the hood it might be a threat.............is that the case???


Thank you gohon, my point exactly.


----------



## Plainsman

Gohon, you know you just couldn't drive an idea into some peoples heads with a hammer, but thanks for trying.


----------



## jamartinmg2

> I'm not high man, I'm like hot and tired man, and I couldn't find no Allerest man, so I like took some ARM (Allergy Relief Medicine), and it's like nocking my socks off man. You dig.


  Plainsman.... ya got any of that sudafed, man? The last stuff you sold me was awesome! :wink:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Anas Strepera said:


> Don't be upset at the soldiers; be upset at Bush. He is the one who doesn't care if they die as long as it pushes his agenda. I feel bad for the boys over there. I'd be upset at being forced to risk my life for a meaningless cause also.
> 
> :run:


I'd venture to guess the boys fighting over there don't consider it a meaningless cause, for the most part. :-?


----------



## JBB

MT maybe you should lose the negitive, anti goverment attiude. Be thankful you live in a country where you can experss your veiws. Without fear of retribution, without worrying if your neibors will turn you in for your veiws. Maybe you should say thank you to all the Vets, past and present, the soldiers serving you and YOUR country.On the 60th year after the surrender of Germany you should be quiet, say thank you and enjoy. As a current service menber I really dislike your ideas and thoughts, but support you right to express them. Be thankful for the abilty to do that and that one of the soldiers that serve in the National Guard and have lost friends in Iraq do not find you and kick your a++. Enjoy what you have.


----------



## Gohon

> Gohon, you know you just couldn't drive an idea into some peoples heads with a hammer, but thanks for trying.


LOL...... yeah I know. It flew right over his head.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

JBB said:


> MT maybe you should lose the negitive, anti goverment attiude. Be thankful you live in a country where you can experss your veiws. Without fear of retribution, without worrying if your neibors will turn you in for your veiws. Maybe you should say thank you to all the Vets, past and present, the soldiers serving you and YOUR country.On the 60th year after the surrender of Germany you should be quiet, say thank you and enjoy. As a current service menber I really dislike your ideas and thoughts, but support you right to express them. Be thankful for the abilty to do that and that one of the soldiers that serve in the National Guard and have lost friends in Iraq do not find you and kick your a++. Enjoy what you have.


Sorry but I plan to make full use of my rights. I am not going to be content with the fact that we are currently free, its not going to last long if people don't stand up for what they believe in.


----------



## Gohon

> I am not going to be content with the fact that we are currently free, its not going to last long if people don't stand up for what they believe in.


Just standing up for what you believe in doesn't mean a damn thing if you don't stop those that would tear down what you believe in. Talk is cheap, but real freedom is paid for in blood whether you like it or not.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Just standing up for what you believe in doesn't mean a damn thing if you don't stop those that would tear down what you believe in. Talk is cheap, but real freedom is paid for in blood whether you like it or not.


Agreed, which is why I don't agree with spilling that blood unless completely necissary.


----------



## racer66

Obviously the KID doesn't know what he stands for or believes in.

MT


> I suspect that some of you may be expecting me to deride said Marine, and state that the harshest punishment should be inflicted upon said person for breaking internation laws of war. I will not state this however, I feel quite the opposite. It is my belief that under said conditions the Marine did what he saw as necissary to protect himself and his comrades. Being that unconventional tactics of war are being used, there will be such casualties, rightly or wrongly. I am disgusted that this man is even being put up for a trial. He did what was necissary, if anything he should get a pat on the back and a weeks rest.


MTMTMilitant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."


----------



## Militant_Tiger

racer66 said:


> Obviously the KID doesn't know what he stands for or believes in.
> 
> MT
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that some of you may be expecting me to deride said Marine, and state that the harshest punishment should be inflicted upon said person for breaking internation laws of war. I will not state this however, I feel quite the opposite. It is my belief that under said conditions the Marine did what he saw as necissary to protect himself and his comrades. Being that unconventional tactics of war are being used, there will be such casualties, rightly or wrongly. I am disgusted that this man is even being put up for a trial. He did what was necissary, if anything he should get a pat on the back and a weeks rest.
> 
> 
> 
> MTMTMilitant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."
Click to expand...

We've already discussed this racer my boy, two seperate incidents and two different opinions. The only way that they are similar is that they involve Americans shooting Iraqis, thats it.


----------



## racer66

OOOh no, that wasn't the sting of the pimp hand was it. Heeee Heeee, Look boy, you don't have a clue what you stand for, you flip flop all over the place making YOURSELF look like an absolute fool. You say you tried your damndest to keep them out of there, and you do that by coming to Nodakoutdoors to try and sway people that you know you don't have a snowflakes chance in he!! of swaying. Come on BOY, try contacting your legislators next time, OOOOh that's right, your party leaders voted for it too.


----------



## Plainsman

Racer66

How old are you that MT refers to you as boy? Isn't that an old KKK racist term (in this context) meant to degrade minorities? Not very thoughtful of a modern progressive (and I use the term loosely) young man is it?

MT although every situation is going to be unique unto itself your attitude towards the American soldiers involved does show a near 180 degree shift in your attitude towards them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

racer66 said:


> OOOh no, that wasn't the sting of the pimp hand was it. Heeee Heeee, Look boy, you don't have a clue what you stand for, you flip flop all over the place making YOURSELF look like an absolute fool. You say you tried your damndest to keep them out of there, and you do that by coming to Nodakoutdoors to try and sway people that you know you don't have a snowflakes chance in he!! of swaying. Come on BOY, try contacting your legislators next time, OOOOh that's right, your party leaders voted for it too.


I see so having two different opinions on two seperate issues is wrong. I forgot that all of my opinions have to be dictated by party lines, as yours are.


----------



## racer66

Plainsy, this so called BOY himself, still wet behind the ears and all, has the cahuuunies to call me boy. I'll just leave it at this, I got 20+ on the BOY MASTER FLIP FLOP, whew, hey KID, I just came up with a new rapper nick name for you. I can't believe you're still continueing to try and spin it, everybody on here watched you get BUSTED, Oh well, I guess we should have expected as much from this supposed BOY. By the way BOY, what part of Michigan are you from.


----------



## Plainsman

Well, in all fairness people should see the good side of MT, before he turned to the dark side. If you really want to be entertained go back to last June, July, August and read some of MT's old posts.

Militant_Tiger
guest

Joined: 22 Feb 2004
Posts: 2319
Location: Michigan
Posted: Sat May 22, 2004 3:26 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bobm, plainsman i couldnt agree more with what you both just said. im aware that it would be the best to establish a democracy over there, as it would spread like wildfire. i agree that all of what you said would be great, and some of it must happen. i think we both have points like that but unfortunately a lot of it wont be able to be accomplished without heavy tolls. we need to find a middleground that is best for everyone, not liberals and conservatives but americans as a whole as well as the iraqi people.


----------



## Plainsman

Here is another funny one for your perusal Racer.

Militant_Tiger
guest

Joined: 22 Feb 2004
Posts: 2319
Location: Michigan
Posted: Sun May 23, 2004 11:50 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The media has really gone to the dogs, I dont see them as one sided anymore they just want to get viewers. They know that if they showed happy iraqis and safe americans they wouldnt get any viewers. They don't want to ease our fears they want to make sure that we feel that if we are not informed on the latest event we are not safe. I think your idea for a law which forced them to state whether it is fact or opinion would work quite well. It's good to know that we've all been in the same book the whole time, even though we haven't been on the same page until recently.

Tiger


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I would view that statement as moderate, I guess thats a problem too. As things went sour so did my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Plainsman

It's a war, did you think Iraq was a stroll in a sand box. There were mistakes. It was stupid to take guns away from Sadam's soldiers and send them home. I was wrong at the time too, I thought these people would be smart enough to see our intention when we did that. That we didn't have anything against the people and were there to help them. Stupid me. I wish things were much better, but as wars go it is going great. I wish no one ever died, and I wish those young men and women didn't have to die for my safety. I, my wife, and all of us back home will be in their debt for the remainder of our lives. God bless them all.

As far as moderate, yes I agree that was a moderate statement. We were all moderate at that point. Bobm and I still are.


----------



## racer66

Ever heard the old saying Mt, "when the going gets tough, the tough get going". I guess we know what you did, thank God you're not in the military expected to cover someones back.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> It's a war, did you think Iraq was a stroll in a sand box. There were mistakes. It was stupid to take guns away from Sadam's soldiers and send them home. I was wrong at the time too, I thought these people would be smart enough to see our intention when we did that. That we didn't have anything against the people and were there to help them. Stupid me. I wish things were much better, but as wars go it is going great. I wish no one ever died, and I wish those young men and women didn't have to die for my safety. I, my wife, and all of us back home will be in their debt for the remainder of our lives. God bless them all.


We were there to help them all along? I thought we were there to remove the threat of WMD's? When did the objective change?



> As far as moderate, yes I agree that was a moderate statement. We were all moderate at that point. Bobm and I still are.


No you arent, you just lean left on a few issues, on the majority you are still near extreme right wing.



> Ever heard the old saying Mt, "when the going gets tough, the tough get going". I guess we know what you did, thank God you're not in the military expected to cover someones back.


So any war is a good war? Come on.


----------



## racer66

MT


> As things went sour so did my opinion on the matter.


So when things get a little tough, you take off running? Keep talking BOY, you're only turnin the lights on brighter with each post. By the way, you didn't answer me, what city in Michigan do you live in?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> So when things get a little tough, you take off running? Keep talking BOY, you're only turnin the lights on brighter with each post.


No, when it turns out that your justification for war was completely and utterly wrong, you've screwed up. To continue the push on an unjust cause is not the right thing to do.



> By the way, you didn't answer me, what city in Michigan do you live in?


I'm going to save you from looking stupid here and not say anything.


----------



## racer66

MT


> Militant_Tiger
> guest
> 
> Joined: 22 Feb 2004
> Posts: 2319
> Location: Michigan
> Posted: Sat May 22, 2004 3:26 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> bobm, plainsman i couldnt agree more with what you both just said. im aware that it would be the best to establish a democracy over there, as it would spread like wildfire. i agree that all of what you said would be great, and some of it must happen. i think we both have points like that but unfortunately a lot of it wont be able to be accomplished without heavy tolls. we need to find a middleground that is best for everyone, not liberals and conservatives but americans as a whole as well as the iraqi people.


MT


> No, when it turns out that your justification for war was completely and utterly wrong, you've screwed up. To continue the push on an unjust cause is not the right thing to do.


Looks like your runnin like a yellow dog to me.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Yes, we were told that he had nukes, and then it shows up that he didn't. To keep your justification the same even after it was proven wrong isin't ignorance, its simple stupidity. A little more inspection could have saved us the trouble of getting all of these Americans and innocent Iraqis killed, but I guess we were itching for a fight.


----------



## Jiffy

I think I may have all you guys figured out now....it took me awhile and I have had to read various posts from all of you but I think I have a good idea of the "role playing" going on here....it is very common on the "net"...

I will start out with Plainsman and Bob....you guys try to keep everybody at a "happy medium"...good thing since you are both moderators....lol...

Gohon, I think you are the most genuine.......although you may be old... :wink: ....you have alot of wisdom that I think is quite refreshing on a site such as this.....Do you have "ties" to ND....just wondering why you would post on here if you did not.....

Racer and Bore....you guys are young....I can tell....I have put out posts just to get or should I say complement you guys and it is like "a spark to dead grass".....You jumped all over it.....it is quite amusing.....

Strom, you intrigue me....I think you are also very genuine.....very "hard core" on the "church"end of things .....amoung other subjects.....

Finally, MT......I dont for one second think you are 16......I have tryed to "egg you on"...by calling you "tigernuts" and not once did you "bite"......I think you kind of enjoy forums such as this....as I do....If you are actually 16....you are way beyond any 16 yr. old that I have ever met....even if you are "wrong" on alot of subjects...... :wink:

All-in-all...I have a good time on here....it is fun to talk and debate with people.......even if we dont see "eye to eye"...that is what this whole thing is about ......is it not....????? Take care guys!!!! Latter!!!!


----------



## racer66

MT


> im aware that it would be the best to establish a democracy over there, as it would spread like wildfire. i agree that all of what you said would be great, and some of it must happen.


You were all for spreading democracy, I guess we'll just consider this another flip flop from the KID.


----------



## Jiffy

Dude, relax man....you "kill"me....lol......


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Finally, MT......I dont for one second think you are 16......I have tryed to "egg you on"...by calling you "tigernuts" and not once did you "bite"......I think you kind of enjoy forums such as this....as I do....If you are actually 16....you are way beyond any 16 yr. old that I have ever met....even if you are "wrong" on alot of subjects......


I am indeed 16, and thank you.


----------



## racer66

Jiffy


> gohon,
> 
> DO NOT EVER CALL ME SON!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad move!! I do not know what you have been through and neither do you know what I have been through.....at least give me that respect!!!!!!!!! If you want to talk about it PM me....I would be happy to talk to you about it or better yet.....PM me and I will give you my phone number......I am sick an tired of people talking crap!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not saying you are but like I have said before I am REALLY fired up right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're telling me to relax. By the way, how old are you Jiffy?


----------



## racer66

Jiffy, your bait doesn't work very good. I think maybe you could benefit from some valume(spelling), of course under the direction of a doctor that is.

Jiffy


> Ok guys, I am going to say this and hope I don't get "blasted" for it. By no means do I, or will I, ever agree with "tigernuts" on to much but, our "boys" need to get the hell out of there!!!!!!!!!! Bush is a freaking idiot!!!!!!!!! I know that once we have committed our forces to something like this we "have to see it through"&#8230;&#8230;.that's the only reason, I can see we are still there (Iraq) that is&#8230;..Lets think about it for a second&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> I know this is predominantly a republican site&#8230;.that's fine!!!! I am republican!!!!!! Just not a big "Bush guy"&#8230;..we need to really think about why our administration sent our boys into harms way to begin with. It was for "WMD's"&#8230;.have we found any????? Absolutely not!!!!!!!!!! Nor will we ever find any!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like a good excuse to me&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Its all about OIL guys!!!!!!! Anyone who does not think that is true is just "trying to make themselves feel better"&#8230;&#8230;How did the Bush'es get their $$$$$$$$$$$$&#8230;&#8230;I will tell you&#8230;..OOOOOIIIIIIIIILLLLLL!!!!!! Did any of you happen to see the president with "the lead terrorist himself ??????? Prince "Abdoul&#8230;bleeped D bleep"&#8230;&#8230;give me a break!!!!!!!! He kissed him and held hands with him cause "it is a Muslim tradition"&#8230;..I want to puke&#8230;he did it because he didn't want to hurt his coffers!!!!!!!!! Its all about money guys and politics!!!! Something I have a hard time stomaching&#8230;..I know a lot of you probably will not agree with this&#8230;.that is fine . I just KNOW from experience that "we" are sent to "do jobs" that the alternative meaning is "WAY" different from the intended&#8230;..
> 
> It's a fact&#8230;..thanks for letting me rant and rave&#8230;..a lot of people don't understand what really "goes down" in military actions&#8230;.."we" are just pones guys&#8230;.we need to back up the guys and gals out there&#8230;&#8230;we do what we are told without questions&#8230;.that's what a good Marine, Soldier, Airman and Sailor does&#8230;..remember that!!!!!!!!!!!! As I have gotten a little "older" I have realized this&#8230;..take care!!!!
> 
> Teddy is "rolling in his grave" right know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _________________
> "Theres a rock to the left, and a rock to the right, and low lean thorn between, and ye may hear a breach bolt snick, where never a man is seen."


----------



## Jiffy

Since you asked I am 32....that "little thing" you all do with the quotes kill me....lol......I wonder what you all would do if you actually had to remember what the guy said before ......lol....."Lets live in the past vrs. the present"........lol........


----------



## racer66

Seeing how I have a few years on ya, I prefer to go back into the archives and retrieve previous statements. It's actually quite a nice tool for rooting out the flip floppers. LOL


----------



## Jiffy

racer,

You crack me up!!!!!.......lol.....take the bait little fish....... :wink:


----------



## racer66

I think you have mistaken my statement about flip floppers, it wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Jiffy

Let me guess , you are typing .....you are to slow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy

Time to go to bed....I will check in latter.....lol..you guys are way to "easy".......


----------



## Storm

Jiffy,
I like how you are trying to analyze everyone. I try to do the same thing but won't go into detail on each person as you did. I think all the guys on here are basically good guys, and your right, we have different views on items. I even think Tiger is basically a good guy. I think I figured him out a long time ago. His role on this forum is to see if he can get under everyones skin. He likes to be the center of attention. Bad attention is better than no attention. If the truth be known he probably agrees with alot of what we say, he is just always going to take the other side. To me he does seem very much like a 16 year old. The worst thing a guy can do to tiger is to ignore him. That is what gets him all worked up. Calling him names, pointing out his flip flops, threatening him, and most of all starting a thread titled MT is awesome to him. Call me crazy, but I think tiger serves a purpose on this forum, and I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't a plant on this forum just to stir the pot.


----------



## zogman

Storm,

I agree.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

And you say that the liberals are conspiracy theorists, use some reason. As well the idea that I enjoy bad attention is ridiculous, I far prefer to be agreed with.


----------



## Plainsman

Hey Militant, "Big ol Baby" here. Thanks for the PM, I enjoyed it immensely. You know what they say about people in glass houses. If you can't take it don't dish it out.

Why would you think we see it as a conspiracy. I also share the belief that you think negative attention is better than none. You must know by now that your not going to change any minds, not even net surfers who stumble across this forum. They will read a couple other posts and know where your coming from.

I noticed on another thread you admitted I had some liberal views, and some far right views. If you admit they are liberal views without a doubt they are, but as for far right you think so simply from your perspective. If you stand on an airport runway at one end and the other guy is standing in the middle your perspective makes him look like he is very close to the far end. So I thank you for that post as it should help everyone see how actually moderate I am.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> If you can't take it don't dish it out.


Oh I'm fine with any personal attacks you make on me, I'm just saying that you can do better than calling me gay, especially considering you know very little about me. Something based in what you know would be more offensive, just giving you tips.



> Why would you think we see it as a conspiracy. I also share the belief that you think negative attention is better than none. You must know by now that your not going to change any minds, not even net surfers who stumble across this forum. They will read a couple other posts and know where your coming from.


I already have, I get the occasional PM from pleased lurkers whether you know it or not. You know from a moderate position your stance often looks considerably more radical than mine.



> If you stand on an airport runway at one end and the other guy is standing in the middle your perspective makes him look like he is very close to the far end.


It really has nothing to do with politics, it has to do with reason. The vast majority of your ideals have little if anything to do with being reasonable and more to do with partisanship and shock.


----------



## racer66

Let's take a look back at MT's level headed reasoning.

MT


> Militant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."


MT


> I suspect that some of you may be expecting me to deride said Marine, and state that the harshest punishment should be inflicted upon said person for breaking internation laws of war. I will not state this however, I feel quite the opposite. It is my belief that under said conditions the Marine did what he saw as necissary to protect himself and his comrades. Being that unconventional tactics of war are being used, there will be such casualties, rightly or wrongly. I am disgusted that this man is even being put up for a trial. He did what was necissary, if anything he should get a pat on the back and a weeks rest.


MT


> bobm, plainsman i couldnt agree more with what you both just said. im aware that it would be the best to establish a democracy over there, as it would spread like wildfire. i agree that all of what you said would be great, and some of it must happen. i think we both have points like that but unfortunately a lot of it wont be able to be accomplished without heavy tolls. we need to find a middleground that is best for everyone, not liberals and conservatives but americans as a whole as well as the iraqi people


MT


> Militant_Tiger
> guest
> 
> Joined: 22 Feb 2004
> Posts: 2319
> Location: Michigan
> Posted: Sun May 23, 2004 11:50 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The media has really gone to the dogs, I dont see them as one sided anymore they just want to get viewers. They know that if they showed happy iraqis and safe americans they wouldnt get any viewers. They don't want to ease our fears they want to make sure that we feel that if we are not informed on the latest event we are not safe. I think your idea for a law which forced them to state whether it is fact or opinion would work quite well. It's good to know that we've all been in the same book the whole time, even though we haven't been on the same page until recently.


MT


> Joined: 22 Feb 2004
> Posts: 2244
> Location: Michigan
> Posted: Wed Jan 26, 2005 3:42 pm Post subject:
> 
> If Hillary really was the brains behind the Clinton administration I wouldn't mind her being president. Get 16 great years out of the same person. I doubt she will win though, Kerry is supposed to be running again and I think the messages that he delivered in 2004 are exactly what people will be looking for in 2008.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

None of those statements are contradictory. The only one that I dont agree with still is that a democracy in Iraq is the best course of action, as facts changed my opinion change. Most of those statements would be seen as reasonable by most in my opinion. You're going to break your quote break that quote button racer.


----------



## Plainsman

Hello Militant, just back from church. I didn't call you gay, and I have not sent you a pm today. All anyone has to do to see you do not tell the truth is go to open form and look at North Dakota chooses it's quarter. My comment was referenced in my mind to your championing gay rights and gay marriage. Lets keep it truthful.

I am sure you do get pm from pleased people. People who would like to say the things you do, but have more sense than to say it. Don't worry though that sense will come to you with age.

I also receive pm thanking me for being courteous. Remembers the southern young man that was on here and you made the crud remarks about southern people. Gone, there are others who have left also. A youngster with over 2000 posts that is still a guest driving off prospective supporting members, and fellow sportsmen.

Don't think I don't appreciate you MT you are a wonderful showcase for radical liberalism. Not the level headed moderate liberals, but the left that is off in that fog of false values.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> My comment was referenced in my mind to your championing gay rights and gay marriage. Lets keep it truthful.


I see so stating that I could attach the picture of a flamboyantly gay man to my pants wasn't implying anything? Come on, no one is that stupid.



> A youngster with over 2000 posts that is still a guest driving off prospective supporting members, and fellow sportsmen.


If said person is so weak minded that they are driven off by the rants of another member, I doubt they would know how to use a credit card anyhow. Thanks for trying to make my being here a problem for Chris though, really gentlemanly and mature.



> Don't think I don't appreciate you MT you are a wonderful showcase for radical liberalism. Not the level headed moderate liberals, but the left that is off in that fog of false values.


And yet you still see yourself as moderate, the world must look might weird with those glasses on.


----------



## Plainsman

> driven off by the rants of another member


No driven off with disrespect for no reason. Following is an example of a fellow sportsman that found little hospitality here. Although I had nothing to do with it I felt shame. I should have pm the fellow. Unfortunate.

CMRK
guest

Joined: 18 Apr 2005
Posts: 8

Posted: Mon Apr 18, 2005 4:11 pm Post subject:

To: Militant_Tiger: 
I am new to this site and would like to get involved in discussions.I am eager to learn and be a better Bowhunter and I do not intend to flood this site with SPAM, I would only like to hear what other archers have to say about different products that are available. If there is a problem with asking questions, please let me know and I will not post another comment on this site. ￼

CMRK
guest

Joined: 18 Apr 2005
Posts: 8

Posted: Mon Apr 25, 2005 1:34 pm Post subject:

Thanx bretts, Must say that I posted the same question on other forums and really got some good replies as well as some beificial input. I was glad to be able to provide some archers with some help as well. Fortunately it does not seem as if I wasted my money on the No Peep as most of the replies on the other forums were very positive. I will probably not return here. I will stick to where I am welcome. Cheers all!! ￼


----------



## racer66

MT


> Most of those statements would be seen as reasonable by most in my opinion.


It would appear that most people on here see them for what they are, completely contradictory, and utterly WHACKY. Hey wait a minute, I'll bet you asked your friend Jimmy what he thought of these statements and he said there reasonable. Hence you saying most see them as reasonable. This is to much, be back in a minute, gotta take a potty break.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

This thread is pointless.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Good point, I've no doubt that I could show these fellows hard fact and they would refute it with pointless quotes and statements backed by ignorance. I give up.

By the way, nice icon. I am the queen of france!


----------



## Plainsman

Robert A. Langager said:


> This thread is pointless.


I agree. I thought about locking it a few times and should have, but then it was tough to pick the right time when I injected posts myself. I guess it's better late than never, and there is only one direction to go from here and that is downhill. When a thead starts with someones online name I guess it should be a red flag unless it is friendly from the bgining.

Sorry guys this is the end of this one.


----------

